
Survey on traffic prediction in smart cities - nagyatka
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1574119217306521?dgcid=coauthor
======
mark_gtf
Would be interested to see how crypto currencies relate to this. Ive heard
iota are big into integration with smart cities.

